# Volkl supersport 5 star for sale



## Skibum_dan (May 2, 2007)

Hi all, 

I have these up on craigs list too
http://burlington.craigslist.org/spo/322519221.html

Again, great ski, just not my size. $375


----------



## Bumpsis (May 5, 2007)

So how tall are you? Your Craig List posts states that the ski is just too short for you.

I'm sort of looking for a pair of skis for my wife and I am a bit confused about what guide lines to use to pick a proper length ski.
When I was shopping for a ski for myself a while back, converting off the "straight" skis, the various ski shop people would always suggested lengths that seemed ridiculously short. I finally setteled on a moderately stiff 185 cm Head world cup something or other.

The ski is stable like a rock in most conditions and actually not too bad in moguls either, but I imagine I could have gone a bit shorter and not give up much in terms of stabilty.

So, my question really is, what's the ideal height range for the 168cm ski?


----------

